
Can Your Language Influence Your Spending, Eating, and Smoking Habits? - sndean
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/09/can-your-language-influence-your-spending-eating-and-smoking-habits/279484/?single_page=true
======
throwaway7645
Sapir-Worf. I find these discussions quite fascinating. Another study found
speakers of romance languages like Spanish or French are much more likely to
imagine something like a table to have a feminine voice as opposed to a
masculine voice. Possibly because table is a feminine noun (la mesa).

